# Baggage allowance



## priyav21 (Apr 2, 2012)

How much baggage is allowed per person for visa 475 holders? Is there any restriction on number of bags or size of bags?


----------



## ozzy john (Jul 24, 2012)

Hey priyav,

Not sure if a visa has anything to do with weight restrictions, it's more likely that the company you are flying with set the personal quotas. Usually it's 20kg luggage and a small bag to carry on the plane with you.

This could be helpful to you

OzUltra - Airport Considerations & Flights Guide for Australia

OzUltra - A Backpacker's Packing Guide for Australia

Bye OJ


----------



## sandeep.patel (Sep 11, 2012)

Permanent migrants, travelling first time to the country are allowed to carry extra 20KGs per person so that total baggage is 20+20+10=50KG.

The condition is you need to show your visa grant proof while booking the ticket.

Also this allowance may be different in different airline companies.


----------

